

Would you like to start a startup with me? - tirrellp

Hello, I am starting a startup, and I am looking for accomplices.  For now, I think I need a php hacker who is familiar with the cake framework, and a frontend hacker who can make nice designs and dhtml.  If anyone is interested, please send me an email TIRRELLP AT HOTMAIL DOT COM.
======
tirrellp
@tx: Lost points by using hotmail. Interesting observation, but I have had
this email for 10+ years. Laziness and inertia keep me using it.

@webwright: I am a hacker, project manager and biz guy, and I suck at design.

@dfens: Essentially, online shopping lists with some cool algorithms
suggesting when you might need what (I notice you haven't bought milk in 2
weeks, would you like to add it to your shopping list?) + suggestions + sms
capability (both requests and receipts of your latest shopping lists) + more
features tbd. I have a core set of features that I as a user would like to
see, after that point, its whatever makes sense.

I welcome more questions and more discussion. You can either post here or
email me at my lame hotmail account.

------
Zak
You lost a few points by using PHP.

You'll have a lot better luck finding people if you talk a little bit about
yourself and what you're up to. Keeping your idea secret is less valuable than
you think, while the value of finding a good cofounder is beyond measure. Good
luck!

~~~
big-j
Regarding finding a "co-founder"... could you please elaborate on what that
means? That is, I'm someone who might be interested in getting together with
someone with complementary skills. Do I have my own lawyer put together some
kind of founder's agreement? Or do you use the other party's lawer -- who's
forming the legal paperwork for the business entity -- and have them add you
in somehow (eg., as an LLC member)?

I know one successful fellow who used no paperwork or contract at all and
everything worked out well (so far), but the "real founder" (who's name was on
everything) could've easily taken him to the cleaners.

~~~
Zak
A co-founder is someone who starts a company with you and owns a portion of
the company similar in size to your portion. The exact details of how you work
it out, how you structure the company and how you involve lawyers are up to
you.

Generally, I think you should avoid founding companies with people you think
are going to rip you off. That's not to say that you shouldn't have proper
paperwork.

~~~
big-j
I've got a friend who wants to start up a website. He's already got the
domain, the idea, and needs admin and webdev help. But there's no business
entity yet. He wants to include me, and have me share in the fruits of our
labor, but sees no reason to put anything on paper. I'm guessing once an LLC
is formed, only his name will be on it.

I trust my friend. But I've also seen money do strange things to people, and
was wondering what the options are.

Thanks.

------
tx
Dude, you just lost a few points by using hotmail.

Good luck with your search though.

------
tirrellp
@big-j: To me, co-founder means exactly what you said: "Getting together with
someone with complementary skills." No lawyers involved at this point, its
just proof of concept mode.

~~~
pg
You don't have to say @username. This site has nested comments.

------
tirrellp
@Zak, the secrecy is not by design, but the features are pretty loosely
defined at this point, and will be driven by input from co-conspirators +
customer response.

------
webwright
Might be interesting to post what YOU can do. Are you a hacker? Designer? Biz
guy?

------
dfens
I'm busy with my own stuff, but I'm curious about what exactly you will be
doing.

